# John Frieda shampoo and conditioner for blondes



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2003)

I thought that this line would be perfect for my colored blonde hair. It didn't make much of a difference in my hair. I used the volumizing shampoo and the conditioner and it didn't seem to give any volume to my hair. The shampoo and the conditioner for colored hair by Garnier seemed to work way better for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2003)

I just use the Garnier Fructise shampoo and conditioner and I like the way they make my hair feel. Keeps my colored hair conditioned well and gives volume to my fine hair.





Originally Posted by *Jules* 





Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* 

I thought that this line would be perfect for my colored blonde hair. It didn't make much of a difference in my hair. I used the volumizing shampoo and the conditioner and it didn't seem to give any volume to my hair. The shampoo and the conditioner for colored hair by Garnier seemed to work way better for me. 


yeah, i know what you are saying. I used something very similar and it didnt make a difference either. I cannot remember the name.... Have you tried something different since then?


----------

